# [SOLVED] Winfast 760gxk8mc



## fandaz (Dec 11, 2010)

Just serviced the above and changed over the Psu, since then have not been able to reach Post? Anyone seen this before? I have reconnected old psu, disconnected all no essentials etc. Fan spins on MB but CPU feels cold? Have reset CMOS installed new battery etc? Maybe I should empty the contents of my Hoover back into it? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Winfast 760gxk8mc*

Please elaborate on "serviced". 
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## fandaz (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I'll paste the spec below but Ram, CPU, PSU details will have to wait until tomoz pm. Pc was brought to me as sluggish so I have cleaned drive of junk programs etc, removed Norton Internet Security, put on Avira and Comodo Firewall etc. Been running for a few days, changed PSU today as old one was noisy. Removed a ton of dust, Cleaned off CPU HEATSINK dust, removed old compound, refreshed. Since doing above no POST is reached. 
Motherboard details-:




Main Page
Compatibility
Certification
Special Feature
Support & Downloads
Awards
News
Where to Buy
Product List
Intel platform
Socket 1366
Socket 1156
Socket 1155
Socket 775
Embedded ATOM board
AMD platform
Socket AM3
Socket AM2
Socket AM2+/AM2
Socket 939
Embedded Board
Socket FM1
Discontinued Products





760GXK8MC

Processor:	Socket 754 for AMD Athlon™ 64 / Sempron™ processors
Chipset:	SiS 760GX + SiS 964L – MuTIOL® 1GB/s bandwidth HyperStreaming™ Engine (HSE)
Front Side Bus:	Up to 1600MT/s HyperTransport™
Memory:	2 x 184-pin DIMM sockets up to 2GB PC3200 / PC2700 / PC2100 DDR DRAM
VGA on Die:	Integrated Ultra256 2D/3D Graphics
Expansion Slots:	1 AGP slot supports 8X / 4X modes and 3 PCI slots
IDE:	2 UltraDMA 133 - supports up to 4 devices
Serial ATA(SATA)/RAID:	N/A
Audio:	ADI AD1888; 5.1 channel audio
LAN:	Realtek RTL8201BL; 10/100 PHY
IEEE1394:	N/A
Back Panel I/O Ports:	1 x PS/2 mouse 
1 x line-in / line-out / MIC ports 
1 x PS/2 keyboard 
1 x parallel 
1 x RJ45 
1 x COM1 port 
4 x USB 2.0 
1x VGA port 
Internal I/O Connectors:	2 x USB 2.0 headers support 4 ports 
1 x S/PDIF header out 
1 x COM2 header 
BIOS Features:	4Mb flash ROM w/ LAN Boot, PnP, DMI 2.0, WfM 2.0, SMBIOS 2.3, ACPI 1.0b
Support CD:	Chipset Drivers, DirectX 9.0, VGA Driver, USB 2.0 Driver, Audio Driver, Network Driver, Adobe Reader 6.0, SuperUtilities, Norton Internet Security, Motherboard Support CD
Standards/Manageability:	PCI 2.3, USB2.0, WfM 2.0, DMI 2.0, WOL by PME, LPC 1.1 Interface, PC2001
Special Features:	Wake on ring, LAN, USB, keyboard & mouse, STR (Suspend-to-Ram), STD (Suspend-to-Disk), SuperRecovery, SuperBoot, SuperBIOS-Protect, SuperSpeed by BIOS, SuperStep, SuperLogo, SuperUpdate by CD Driver
Form Factor:	Micro ATX (9.6” x 8.6”)
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Winfast 760gxk8mc*

Did the original PSU fail?
Check the Capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage, domed tops, missing cans.> Badcaps.net - How To Identify 

Do you have the 4 pin CPU power plug connected to the motherboard?


----------



## fandaz (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Winfast 760gxk8mc*

Thanks to those that helped, I don't know what happened above on my second reply, I did edit the non-useful info and delete it but somehow it failed. So sorry for that! Also before I had a chance to update it again it was closed, even though it was not solved?
I have been doing this for a few years (fixing PC's) and was stumped as to what had happened, thats why I thought I would try your forums out. Having the Iphone App there could be a time when the knowledge on here could be handy.
So to close, Wrench97 the original PSU had not failed but was a bit noisy (not the fan) like a slight fizzling sound? The customer had mentioned that the fuse had blown a few times, so I though it would be a good idea to change the PSU. The new one didn't work and after that the old one failed? The CPU fan came on though but the system didn't reach POST. So I tried a few more PSU's and eventually one worked. I can only guess that this Winfast MB is a bit temperamental and fussy when it comes to PSU's.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Winfast 760gxk8mc*

The Mobo doesn't require much power and it could care less what PSU is connected to it.
The most likely scenario would be low quality/underpowered PSU's or a coincidental problem.
I assume the problem's originally posted are resolved?


----------



## fandaz (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Winfast 760gxk8mc*

Hi Tyree,
Yes this is resolved now, many thanks.


----------

